# Who needs Ferncos when you got Radiator Hoses?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Got called over to clean up the Plumbing at this house. Some of the stuff I saw in the home was pretty funny. I like how they used a Radiater hose under the lavatory :laughing:.

​


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Look pal, I've already told you to stay off my jobs. I'm tryin' to earn a living out here! :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Got called over to clean up the Plumbing at this house. Some of the stuff I saw in the home was pretty funny. I like how they used a Radiater hose under the lavatory :laughing:.
> 
> ​


 All that money for a chrome trap and then they chintzed out on the hose clamps -- Stainless clamps would have looked better.:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hear are some more. Nice trap on the shower drain:laughing: and a picture of the grate on the shower drain from the under side.

Some hack installed a new closet bend and flange, but forgot to seal off the old san tee and closet bend. Wonder why it smelled in the home:laughing:.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You gotta love Oklahoma these were in a rental house they had a guy moving in. While I was there he changed his mind and packed his stuff back up. It did pass a gas test without repairs though:thumbup: This fix was not even brought up when the mgt company called.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*whats the matter with it....??*



DesertOkie said:


> You gotta love Oklahoma these were in a rental house they had a guy moving in. While I was there he changed his mind and packed his stuff back up. It did pass a gas test without repairs though:thumbup: This fix was not even brought up when the mgt company called.
> View attachment 11563
> 
> View attachment 11564
> ...


 
that property looks like a little
slice of heaven to me.......

looks like they glued white plastic trash bag up on 
the wall for the repair around the tub faucet.
probably has worked for years... 

just needs to be cleaned up a little, and a new sheet
of plastic pasted back up there and you are ready to go

that is thinking....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> that property looks like a little
> slice of heaven to me.......
> 
> looks like they glued white plastic trash bag up on
> ...


No, what ever they used it was red and they painted it. They didn't mention to the new tenant that there was no AC or heat until he moved in. There were 2" gaps between the windows and the walls, granted this was probably good since most of the windows were plexi glass sheets. I don't know how they get away with it but there are loads of slums like this being rented out here.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> No, what ever they used it was red and they painted it. They didn't mention to the new tenant that there was no AC or heat until he moved in. There were 2" gaps between the windows and the walls, granted this was probably good since most of the windows were plexi glass sheets. I don't know how they get away with it but there are loads of slums like this being rented out here.


 




I've been in places like that with holes in the steel bathtubs, toilets that were rocking like rocking chairs, dead roaches everywhere, real dumps. And the slum lord land-lady was nitpicking my bill to cable a clogged kitchen drain line packed with taco grease...:laughing: 

I had to wind up firing her as a customer because, although she did pay me, she was difficult to get payment out of. For example: she would never mail me a check, I had to meet her at one of her properties, or catch up with her at her home. She was a little whacked. She (and her husband) had like 100 rentals but they were all dumps. She had like 10 mexicans all living in a 2-bedroom apt. It's ashamed that people live like that.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That was a top hose for a 65' Willys Jeep.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Why are you wearing gloves?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Why are you wearing gloves?


Around here they spread lime under the houses. I've been told it's for the wet smell also for the bugs. I don't know if it works for either but it's not from lack of trying. I wear contacts so anytime I'm dealing with something I don't want in my eye later I wear gloves. It beats an eye patch. irate:


----------

